# Patrick, missionary to Ireland



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2012)

Confession of St. Patrick - Christian Classics Ethereal Library




> "I, Patrick, a sinner, a most simple countryman, the least of all the faithful and most contemptible...
> 
> 2. And there the Lord opened my mind to an awareness of my unbelief, in order that, even so late, I might remember my transgressions and turn with all my heart to the Lord my God, who had regard for my insignificance and pitied my youth and ignorance. And he watched over me before I knew him, and before I learned sense or even distinguished between good and evil, and he protected me, and consoled me as a father would his son.
> 
> 3. Therefore, indeed, I cannot keep silent, nor would it be proper, so many favours and graces has the Lord deigned to bestow on me in the land of my captivity. For after chastisement from God, and recognizing him, our way to repay him is to exalt him and confess his wonders before every nation under heaven."




and again,



> I am greatly God’s debtor, because he granted me so much grace, that through me many people would be reborn in God, and soon a after confirmed, and that clergy would be ordained everywhere for them, the masses lately come to belief, whom the Lord drew from the ends of the earth, just as he once promised through his prophets: ‘To you shall the nations come from the ends of the earth, and shall say, “Our fathers have inherited naught but lies, worthless things in which there is no profit.”’ And again: ‘I have set you to be a light for the Gentiles that you may bring salvation to the uttermost ends of the earth.’
> 
> 39. And I wish to wait then for his promise which is never unfulfilled, just as it is promised in the Gospel: ‘Many shall come from east and west and shall sit at table with Abraham and Isaac and Jacob.’ Just as we believe that believers will come from all the world,
> 
> ...


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 16, 2012)

If the saints at rest could observe what happens here, I think this shows John Knox would have made him proud.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 16, 2012)

Missionaries I've known in Ireland have for years used Patrick as a way to start talking about the gospel. It seems your typical Irishman has little interest at first in talking about church or religion, but is open to learning more about Patrick. Good stuff.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's a pic for you Facebookers: 

Facebook


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 17, 2012)

Sad to see the "celebration" of "St. Patrick's" Day around here. I was out and many young adults, wearing lots of green, spilling out of bars or caravaning from bar to bar. At noon. While not all were certainly drunk they seemed intent on getting there, and it is really sad to see. I am sure Patrick would be appalled.

It could be worse. At least it's adults, not children. And at least they were walking bar to bar, not driving.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait, what about the "true" St Patrick? The greedy, tax-collecting, slave-owning man of Christ? The very idea of a simple missionary is like, SO early church.



Cambridge News | Latest News Headlines From Cambridge City & Cambridgeshire | National News By Cambridge News | Did St Patrick flee to dodge his job as tax collector?

Revisionize your history folks, it's all the rage these days.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 18, 2012)

I think St Patrick was a gay vegan!


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm trying to recall Patrick's distance from the Roman church -- seems like there was some point where he had to pretty much hold His own against the RC and was blessed by the remoteness of Ireland to do so. Can anyone help me out with the history here?

Very cool to hear about folks being interested in the gospel via Patrick -- God can still work through His faithful long after they rest.

Also, can anyone recommend a book or movie that would be appreciated by younger folks, but leaves out all the legend stuff? One of my sons has taken an interest.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 18, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> I think St Patrick was a gay vegan!



Yes, and didn't he also officiate the wedding between Jesus and Mary Magdelene?


----------



## Philip (Mar 18, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> I'm trying to recall Patrick's distance from the Roman church -- seems like there was some point where he had to pretty much hold His own against the RC and was blessed by the remoteness of Ireland to do so. Can anyone help me out with the history here?



Actually, Patrick was ordained as a bishop. This was the 5th century, so Patrick was contemporaries with Augustine, Pelagius, Nestorius, Cyril, etc. However, due to the communication problems of the day, the churches that he founded in Ireland had little contact with Rome until much later. The Celtic churches, as a result, developed some idiosyncrasies that later had to be dealt with.


----------



## jambo (Mar 18, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing known about Patrick other than what is contained in his two surviving writings. One is a letter he wrote to a tyrannical king and his soldiers, and the other is his own Confession. The earliest biography of him was written 200 years after his death and was somewhat embellished to suit the ecclesiology of the day which even then contained more folklore, myth and legend than fact. In Ireland he holds the unique position of being honoured by RCs and Protestants or at least in the Church of Ireland (Anglican). However it is is the legend of Patrick rather than the faith of Patrick that is celebrated. I have found that St Patrick's Day provides a good opportunity in outreach among RCs where the myth is dispelled and the gospel Patrick believed in can be emphasised.


----------

